# he instalado en otro lado , como copio todo ?(solucionado)

## yeik

pues que mendrugon de mi he estado instalando, compilando y demas en /media/gentoo , pero sin haber montado ninguna particion!!!!!!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

y sinceramente que la instalacion esta casi acabada.... alguna forma de que me copie todo a la particion donde deberia estar??? con permisos , enlaces simbolicos , fisicos...etc usease too. como tenga que instalar de nuevo me pego un tiro   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: Last edited by yeik on Sun Jun 24, 2007 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cereza

Pues lo mejor que se me ocurre ahora mismo es que arranques en un livecd (no sería buena idea intentar mover el sistema desde el sistema, porque romperias los paths, nada funcionaría, etc...) y hagas un tarball gigante desde la raíz con todo usando con tar con -p (preserve) para guardar propietarios, permios, etc... luego borras el sistema mal hecho, lo montas todo bien, copias el tarball en la raíz correcta y a descomprimir (ten mucho cuidado manejando estas cosas que yo soy especialista en borrar lo que no debo). 

Si no tienes espacio para el tarball con todo en otro disco duro o cualquier sitio, tendrias que pasarlo todo a dvds me temo (a mi me toco hace poco), si usas k3b para ello, asegurate de: quitar "generate Joliet extensions", y marcar "preserve file permissions (backup)" Si alguna partición como home, es demasiado grande, puedes montarla ya en su sitio y copiar su contenido a su lugar correcto.

Otra alternativa sería montar todas las particiones bien y mover todo tu sistema a su sitio desde un livecd, como he dicho antes para home, pero con todo el sistema.

Si vas a copiar con cp, recuerda usar "cp -a" para preserver permisos y demás.

----------

## yeik

ummm el problema que opciones ponerle pq hay muchas por ahora voy esto: tar -cpP

vale he visto que una persona usa esto para copiar su /home:

tar Ppcvfj Nombre.tar /directorio

P.D.: puedo usar el debian para comprimir sin livecd ^^,no?

edito:

cachis estoy pensado que los ficheros especiales como tuberia que haya y eso me los copiara?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cereza

Voy a concretar un poco más lo de montar todas las particiones y mover todo tú sitema a lo bruto.

Tendrias que arrancar con un livecd, crear los dir /mnt/churro y /mnt/gentoo

En /mnt/churoo montas la partició con tu instalación de gentoo, y en /mnt/gentoo montas el sistema de particiones tal y como quieres que vaya a quedar definitivo, es decir, abreviando, y suponiendo que quisieras (luego lo adaptas a tus necesidades):

hda1 para /m

hda2 para /usr/portage

hda3 para /usr/portage/distfiles

hda4 para /home

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/user/portage/distfiles

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

Y ahora lo grande:

```
mv /mnt/churro/gentoo/* /mnt/gentoo/

```

(no estoy segura de si la primera parte del comando sería /mnt/churro/gentoo/* o /mnt/churro/media/gentoo/* así que lo mejor es que cuando empieces a moverlo compruebes que va todo a su sitio)

Solo añadir que no soy ninguna experta, lo que mejor se me da es romper cosas jeje, que tengas cuidadito y que lo hagas bajo tu responsabilidad x) : P

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> mv /mnt/churro/gentoo/* /mnt/gentoo/

 

Todo el sistema de archivos resultante va a tener como propietario al usuario root del livecd, no creo que sea la mejor idea.

Mejor usa el primero de los dos metodos que te sugiere cereza. Con tar se preservan los atributos del sistema de archivos.

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *yeik wrote:*   

> P.D.: puedo usar el debian para comprimir sin livecd ^^,no? 

 

Claro, y para copiar el sistema y para cualquier cosa que haya dicho que necesitas un livecd

Y en cuanto a tar... para comprimir bien preservando todo es:

```
tar -cvpf file.tar /mnt/churro/media/gentoo/*
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Y en cuanto a tar... para comprimir bien preservando todo es:

 

WohoW! eso es velocidad para responder! (esto es casi un chat)   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

Jeje

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mv /mnt/churro/gentoo/* /mnt/gentoo/ 
> 
> Todo el sistema de archivos resultante va a tener como propietario al usuario root del livecd, no creo que sea la mejor idea.
> 
> Mejor usa el primero de los dos metodos que te sugiere cereza. Con tar se preservan los atributos del sistema de archivos.
> ...

 

Creía que mv no cambiaba los propietarios, de hecho acababa de hacer una prueba en mi home, el que si que los cambia es cp si no usas cp -a

```
┌─(sáb jun 23, 22:05:42)-(pelusilla@gentoo)-(~)-·

└─[6]-> $ touch tiriri

┌─(sáb jun 23, 22:05:45)-(pelusilla@gentoo)-(~)-·

└─[7]-> $ ls -l tiriri

-rw-r--r-- 1 pelusilla users 0 jun 23 22:05 tiriri

┌─(sáb jun 23, 22:05:50)-(pelusilla@gentoo)-(~)-·

└─[8]-> $ su

Contraseña:

┌─(sáb jun 23, 22:05:55)-(root@gentoo)-(/home/pelusilla)-·

└─[1]-> # mv tiriri /storage

┌─(sáb jun 23, 22:06:02)-(root@gentoo)-(/home/pelusilla)-·

└─[2]-> # ls -l /storage/tiriri 

-rw-r--r-- 1 pelusilla users 0 jun 23 22:05 /storage/tiriri
```

tiriri sigue perteneciendo a pelusilla pese a haber sido movido mediante root, aunque si en el livecd se coporta de otra forma, lo ignoro...

----------

## yeik

Bueno solucionado   :Laughing:   y escribiendo desde mi flamante Gentoo 2007  :Cool:  . 

Para el que le interese o le sirva , use un tarball , que dicho se depaso ocupa solo 1.1GB   :Shocked:   y por ahora todo va como la seda. hice el tarball desde la unidad montada luego monte la otra y listo , todo funcionando ^_^.

Muchas gracias  a todos chicos  :Wink: .

----------

